# Anxiety Disorders > Generalized Anxiety Disorder (GAD) >  >  North Korea (please don't read if I may trigger you)

## BrookeAshley

Watching the news lately is scary. I keep seeing things about North Korea and how we are very close to war. When nuclear weapons are involved, it scares me a lot and I feel on edge about it. I really don't want us going to war, let alone using those kinds of weapons. I think about my daughter and I don't want her growing up in a world that is in the middle of a nuclear war. It's devastating to humans and to our planet. I'm trying to not let anxiety get the best of me, in worrying about this. So maybe those that have a little more background can give me some real information on it?

I know the news usually is about gloom and doom. I just want real facts.

----------


## Otherside

I'll give you what I know. Although I've been away sorting a few things the last few days and haven't looked into it. 

Does North Korea have nuclear weaponry? Disputed, but I'd say it's fairly likely. The UN certainly seems convinced, and enough so that they'll slap sanctions and embargoes onto the state. 

Are the weapons capable of reaching America? Also disputed. They claim they can on the North Korean news channel. However as someone said on the random political thoughts thread (lot about the Guam situation on there, although mostly speculation tbh), NK have improved there nuclear weaponry suspiciously quickly. 

Will they fire a missile? Probably not. Doing so would pretty much be suicide for North Korea. There is no way they would win a war were they to fire a missile at Guam. The UN would sanction a war in the event of that happening. NATO, of which the US is a part of, would be obligated to come to the US's defence, as per the terms of the treaty. South Korea, who has had the constant threat of there northerly neighbour for years, would also come to North Koreas. And Japan has also signalled that it would aid the US.  They would be a single country, facing a large amount of the world who already don't have much sympathy for them. There's only one way that war would end. The North Korean regime would be dismantled and Kim would no longer be in charge. 

So why threaten to attack Guam? Propaganda, is my guess. North Korea is a very secretive state. Where we don't know much about what goes on inside, those living there don't get much information from the outside world. A lot of the information they get is falsified. According the news channel there, NK and SK have been fighting a war for many years, and the ceasefire that currently exists between them simply isn't there. They also declared war on America about a year ago on TV...and then didn't do a thing. It wouldn't surprise me if they claim a nuclear strike happened when nothing was fired to be honest. 

As well as this, both Japan and the US have there anti-strike systems currently primed, and ready to shoot any missiles out of the sky that would be heading towards the US. But to be honest, I think it's unlikely NK will do anything. 

Sent from my G3121 using Tapatalk

----------


## BrookeAshley

Thanks for the information. I guess I won't be able to completely escape the news. Its just so scary sometimes. I hope everything calms down. I everyone could get along.

----------


## Chantellabella

I grew up during the Cold War and the Cuban Missle Crisis where Russia, the Soviet Union, and the Communist party had nukes ready to blow us up at a moment's notice. The countries sat with their fingers on triggers, talking smack to each other. We had random air raids where we were made to get under our desks. Yes, we got under our desks. 

The Cold War taught the world that we will all die if we play with nuclear stuff. Therefore, countries have worked toward a common goal.......Don't die. 

I agree with Otherside. I think there's a lot of tough talk because leaders can't appear weak to their people. There are guns ready to deflect missles. There are also fail-safes put in place so the world doesn't do a "so long and thanks for all the fish" scenario. 

It's nerve wrecking to be sure. In my day, people built bomb shelters and many movies and books were about "after the nuclear war." People are still stupid after all these years, but I think there's enough sane people that have plans in case the stupid people do stupid things. 

At least that's what I choose to believe because even stupid people with a ton of power need other people alive to be their audience.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

To the OP if it makes you feel any better, I think a lot of people are kind of on edge right now about it. You're not alone in feeling that way. It scares me too, tbh. But I try to remind myself, like has already been said here, it's mostly tough talk. I really don't have any doubt that our military has the ability to shoot anything NK can throw at us right out of the sky. We spend over $600 billion dollars a year on national defense. That's more than the next seven countries combined.

It bothers me that they were able to make such huge advances so quickly....the fact that they have the ability to put a nuclear bomb on top of an ICBM surprised the intelligence community. It was supposed to be at least a few more years away.

----------


## Cuchculan

Consider it as a muscle flexing exercise. I am sure you remember the cold war years? The major fear that the Soviets were going to start a war with the US. Then it all became nuclear. The whole cold war thing went on for decades. It was simply a lot of talking and lot of showing off of weapons. No war was ever started. Why? One nuclear bomb was only ever dropped on Japan, as you would know from history. People saw exactly what that done. Nobody wanted that ever again. Nuclear war would be like instant wipe out for the country who decides to start it. Such missiles do exist that can take other missiles out of the sky. You fire a nuclear missile, chances are it won't even leave your own country. Other missiles will take it out of the sky in no time at all. Every country will be watching North Korea. I am sure deals are been done as I type this. Deals about defence systems been set up close enough just in case. North Korea does have a big army. That is simply because there is nothing else to do in the country. If it came to a real war I am doubting they would stand a chance. They are one of those countries who like to parade around in large numbers. That is what they let the world see. ' Look at us everybody '. That means nothing in a real war. Are they Nuclear? I am still doubting this one. They test fired a long range missile and were warned about it. They done it again. So the US suggested sanctions. These were backed by the UN. North Korea blamed the US. Before they test fired those long range missiles they failed badly in three attempts to get much smaller missiles to launch. So in the space of a short time they went from having missiles exploding before launch to been able to fire long range missiles. They then claimed they were nuclear. The maths makes no sense at all. One month you can't launch a missile. The next you can and you are nuclear? It is one worth watching. Trump versus Kim. Two idiots. I will say the next move is the important one. That will tell us a lot more. If it is only more words, nothing will happen. But you might see troops been deployed or readied. This means nothing at all either. Just showing off. The US would simply sail a few aircraft carriers into the region. Back them move for move. South Korea might put troops on the border with North Korea in greater numbers too. Nothing we haven't seen before. For the sake of a debate, if North Korea was serious about starting a war there are other countries they could fire a missile into. That would kick start a war off. Israel or even South Korea. Both are friendly with the US. Bit closer range too. It is not happening. Show boating is what they are currently doing with the US. And only the US.

----------


## kevinjoseph

To me, it seems that NK has used these threats as bargaining chips in the past to get what they wanted.  It doesn't seem to be working this time around, though, and the UN is stepping up to it as they should.  Just another bluff in my opinion.

----------


## Cuchculan

North Korea used to be my favourite topic over on AZ. Myself and Tina used to love to talk about it. That shows how long they have been doing this sort of stuff. People used to have the same anxious fears about it over on AZ. I would always reply to their posts. Mind you they had the same fears of Syria too. That has come to nothing much. Agree with that Kev has posted.

----------


## Ironman

> Watching the news lately is scary. I keep seeing things about North Korea and how we are very close to war. When nuclear weapons are involved, it scares me a lot and I feel on edge about it. I really don't want us going to war, let alone using those kinds of weapons. I think about my daughter and I don't want her growing up in a world that is in the middle of a nuclear war. It's devastating to humans and to our planet. I'm trying to not let anxiety get the best of me, in worrying about this. So maybe those that have a little more background can give me some real information on it?
> 
> I know the news usually is about gloom and doom. I just want real facts.



See below....





> I'll give you what I know. Although I've been away sorting a few things the last few days and haven't looked into it. 
> 
> Does North Korea have nuclear weaponry? Disputed, but I'd say it's fairly likely. The UN certainly seems convinced, and enough so that they'll slap sanctions and embargoes onto the state. 
> 
> Are the weapons capable of reaching America? Also disputed. They claim they can on the North Korean news channel. However as someone said on the random political thoughts thread (lot about the Guam situation on there, although mostly speculation tbh), NK have improved there nuclear weaponry suspiciously quickly. 
> 
> Will they fire a missile? Probably not. Doing so would pretty much be suicide for North Korea. There is no way they would win a war were they to fire a missile at Guam. The UN would sanction a war in the event of that happening. NATO, of which the US is a part of, would be obligated to come to the US's defence, as per the terms of the treaty. South Korea, who has had the constant threat of there northerly neighbour for years, would also come to North Koreas. And Japan has also signalled that it would aid the US.  They would be a single country, facing a large amount of the world who already don't have much sympathy for them. There's only one way that war would end. The North Korean regime would be dismantled and Kim would no longer be in charge. 
> 
> So why threaten to attack Guam? Propaganda, is my guess. North Korea is a very secretive state. Where we don't know much about what goes on inside, those living there don't get much information from the outside world. A lot of the information they get is falsified. According the news channel there, NK and SK have been fighting a war for many years, and the ceasefire that currently exists between them simply isn't there. They also declared war on America about a year ago on TV...and then didn't do a thing. It wouldn't surprise me if they claim a nuclear strike happened when nothing was fired to be honest. 
> ...



See below....





> I grew up during the Cold War and the Cuban Missle Crisis where Russia, the Soviet Union, and the Communist party had nukes ready to blow us up at a moment's notice. The countries sat with their fingers on triggers, talking smack to each other. We had random air raids where we were made to get under our desks. Yes, we got under our desks. 
> 
> The Cold War taught the world that we will all die if we play with nuclear stuff. Therefore, countries have worked toward a common goal.......Don't die. 
> 
> I agree with Otherside. I think there's a lot of tough talk because leaders can't appear weak to their people. There are guns ready to deflect missles. There are also fail-safes put in place so the world doesn't do a "so long and thanks for all the fish" scenario. 
> 
> It's nerve wrecking to be sure. In my day, people built bomb shelters and many movies and books were about "after the nuclear war." People are still stupid after all these years, but I think there's enough sane people that have plans in case the stupid people do stupid things. 
> 
> At least that's what I choose to believe because even stupid people with a ton of power need other people alive to be their audience.



Yep - so did Donald Trump.  In fact - the Cuban Missile Crisis in Spring 1961.....Trump was a freshman in high school.  We lost a President during his senior year.  He knows the mantra and what we went through - he was in military school the whole time, so they definitely would have kept up with all the events.  President Trump and my dad are the same age.  We need to learn from them.....but keep reading.

In 1961, The Russian missiles in Cuba had the capability to make it to Dayton, Ohio (me) some 1,300 miles away.  Make a circle on the globe and that was how big the range was. 





> To the OP if it makes you feel any better, I think a lot of people are kind of on edge right now about it. You're not alone in feeling that way. It scares me too, tbh. But I try to remind myself, like has already been said here, it's mostly tough talk. I really don't have any doubt that our military has the ability to shoot anything NK can throw at us right out of the sky. We spend over $600 billion dollars a year on national defense. That's more than the next seven countries combined.
> 
> It bothers me that they were able to make such huge advances so quickly....the fact that they have the ability to put a nuclear bomb on top of an ICBM surprised the intelligence community. It was supposed to be at least a few more years away.



We learned from the 1980s (and the nuclear stuff was in headlines throughout) along with the 1960s.  Those of us who were around in the 1980s combined with 1960s....we are not so phased; we have been through this before.  The exception - we have a madman like Saddam Hussein with nukes like Russia.
If Fat Man Un had any sense, he'd literally eat his words.  There are too many people who could nail him from within or without should he try anything.

----------


## CloudMaker

America has the best military in the world.... you shouldn't be scared of them.... THEY should be scared of US!!!

----------


## Cuchculan

> America has the best military in the world.... you shouldn't be scared of them.... THEY should be scared of US!!!



Which is why the war in Iraq is still going on.

----------


## Chantellabella

> America has the best military in the world.... you shouldn't be scared of them.... THEY should be scared of US!!!



Arrogance is never a great form of communication if you truly want world peace. 

Yes, we're dealing with two very immature narcissists (imho), but hopefully there are more mature level-minded people in power who know that arrogance gives away power. 

If we let bullies get to us in either a positive way (adoration) or a negative way (anger and fear) then we hand them our power on a silver platter. 

North Korea is just loving the fact that they can get trump all riled up.

----------


## Ironman

> Arrogance is never a great form of communication if you truly want world peace. 
> 
> Yes, we're dealing with two very immature narcissists (imho), but hopefully there are more mature level-minded people in power who know that arrogance gives away power. 
> 
> If we let bullies get to us in either a positive way (adoration) or a negative way (anger and fear) then we hand them our power on a silver platter. 
> 
> North Korea is just loving the fact that they can get trump all riled up.



Kim Jong Un needs to step off.....a cliff.  He'd break it with his weight.  Trump is the only one who has actually stood up to him!  After the last three Presidents played Tiddly-Winks, they got nukes.  

If your country was being openly threatened by a psychopath (and Kim Jong Un having his own family murdered would qualify), I'd think you want something done.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Kim Jong Un needs to step off.....a cliff.  He'd break it with his weight.  Trump is the only one who has actually stood up to him!  After the last three Presidents played Tiddly-Winks, they got nukes.  
> 
> If your country was being openly threatened by a psychopath (and Kim Jong Un having his own family murdered would qualify), I'd think you want something done.



Counseling 101. Don't aggressively go after actively psychotic people. It ends badly.

People in that state must be calmed down, met on a lower level of aggression, and made to believe they have a way to back down to regain their safety. 

You just don't frontal attack the active shooter unless you plan to kill him and everybody around him. 

He has lives hostage. Trying to calm and talk down the psychotic hostage taker is a better answer than pissing him off.

Sure it looks exciting to have one lunatic fight another one, but that's not the answer to getting a sick person distracted enough to talk.

----------


## Ironman

> Counseling 101. Don't aggressively go after actively psychotic people. It ends badly.
> 
> People in that state must be calmed down, met on a lower level of aggression, and made to believe they have a way to back down to regain their safety. 
> 
> You just don't frontal attack the active shooter unless you plan to kill him and everybody around him. 
> 
> He has lives hostage. Trying to calm and talk down the psychotic hostage taker is a better answer than pissing him off.
> 
> Sure it looks exciting to have one lunatic fight another one, but that's not the answer to getting a sick person distracted enough to talk.



He got the message - he hasn't done anything.

----------

